# Dr. Viertel's blackroot honey?



## hemihampton (Jul 26, 2017)

I tried to do a search in here but nothing came up? Not sure of date. Has a tooled top, not abm so maybe around 1900? I was about to toss it because I thought it was just a slick, until I cleaned the dry dirt off & seen it had a name on it. DR VIERTEL'S BLACKROOT HONEY. It's 7 inches tall. Any body familiar with this bottle or know anything about it? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 26, 2017)

Sounds yummy. LOL.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 26, 2017)

Appears BIMAL. Cool bottle.
1880-1890's is probably about right.
Looks SCA too.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 27, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 27, 2017)

Matt Knapp's book lists it at $10 - $15. (No other information) Looks a little better than that to me but Matt is good.
Jim S.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 27, 2017)

It's From Detroit, It's the first one I've seen or dug. Because of that I figured maybe kinda tough. but maybe not. Waiting to hear back about it from my buddy the Detroit Bottle Expert ? LEON.

P.S. Thanks for the Matt Knapp book info, Interesting.


----------



## whittled (Jul 28, 2017)

Apparently a cold remedy sold only wholesale and groceries. Interesting. FROM 1907. 
"Grocers will be interested in the original plan inaugurated by the Dr. Edmund Viertel Laboratories of Detroit, to market their well established remedy, Black Root Honey.

Instead of selling it through drug stores as is the usual custom, the remedy will be placed in grocery stores exclusively. An extensive advertising campaign has been opened up in Michigan cities and towns pulling customers through the local newspapers to the grocer. Wherever previously introduced this cold and cough remedy has proven a strong seller, owing to the intrinsic merit and approval it has met with by users, it building up a strong trade by itself. Black Root Honey is fully guaranteed. It is obtainable either direct or through wholesale grocers."


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 28, 2017)

I came across that same article the other day. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## whittled (Jul 29, 2017)

And he's buried at the Hollywood Cemetery in Richmond City https://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=25597583 
along with 124 other Archers. https://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gsr&GSln=Archer&GSiman=1&GScid=50668&


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 29, 2017)

whittled said:


> And he's buried at the Hollywood Cemetery in Richmond City https://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=25597583
> along with 124 other Archers. https://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gsr&GSln=Archer&GSiman=1&GScid=50668&




I think that should of been meant for that other post, the B T Archer post?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 29, 2017)

I talked to my Detroit bottle expert Friend about this bottle. He doesn't have one & never heard of it. And he has alot & knows alot about Detroit & area bottles. Which makes me think this could be a tougher bottle to find? LEON.


----------



## whittled (Aug 1, 2017)

Yup, sorry. :boom:


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2017)

Talked to another Detroit bottle expert Friend of mine that's been collecting Detroit bottles since the 1960's. He don't have one & never heard of it. Hmmmmmmmmm LEON.


----------

